# What breed is this rooster?



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

I got this rooster from a backyard person he said it was an Ameraucana. However it looks very similar to a Legbar or a Bielefelder. I'm not sure I trust the persons opinion that it's an Ameraucana. Anyone have experience with either of those breeds that may be able to confirm my suspicions? I believe the guy got him from a hatchery in a straight run batch. He didn't say which hatchery though.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Not an Ameraucana with feathered feet.


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah this rooster is confusing me... A lot!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It looks like it's a mixed breed Roo.


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ugh I was really hoping he was an Ameraucana, or at least a tinted egg layer.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Rssgnl27 said:


> Ugh I was really hoping he was an Ameraucana, or at least a tinted egg layer.


If HE lays eggs....tinted or otherwise, you'll be a millionaire. LOL


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

His earlobes are white, do you think he'd carry a tinted egg laying gene?


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

zamora said:


> If HE lays eggs....tinted or otherwise, you'll be a millionaire. LOL


Haha, yeah I meant tinted gene.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have Ameracauna/Cochin mix with feathered legs and feet,plus they have fuzzy faces.That rooster looks part Dominique with that tail.


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't understand the feathers on his legs, they aren't thick but they're there (obviously). I suppose the guy could have lied to me saying he was from a hatchery. What kind of bird like this would come right from a hatchery


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He looks like one of those newly imported chickens, Swedish? Can't think of the name. I'll have to hunt for one.
And welcome to our humble flock of chicken addicts.


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you! I'm normally pretty confident about my chicken skills but this guy has me stumped!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

It looks like a German bielefelder mix


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

your rooster to me looks like this but with fuzzy feet. Maybe bielefelder/Cochin ??


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

He really looks like a Bielefelder! The feathery feet I don't really understand! Ugh! He was supposed to be an Ameraucana


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would say possibly near purebred or only picked up a feather leg from someone


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Wrong comb for a Bielefelder.


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

Anyone have any experiences with Rhodebars? He seems similar to Rhodebars I've seen on Google lol


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Post a good pic of his comb.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Wrong comb for a Bielefelder.


Party pooper!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Wrong comb for a Bielefelder.


Party pooper


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

I guess I've just come to terms with him being a boring cross of whatever. I really wanted to breed and EE with my production red girls. Looking for a heavily laying blue egg layer is my end goal


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boring? Almost every rooster I've had could not be considered boring. They do have the more dynamic personality when compared to the girls.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Roosters are great. If you watch their behavior during the day, you'll see why. They do things for the girls that are surprising . If all roosters got along, I'd have mostly roosters and a few hens. I guess you'll have to see if he affects EE eggs.


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

Not meaning his personality is boring just that he's not the genetic type I was really looking for. I am not going to get rid of him because he is a fantastic guy. Gentle with my girls but protective from Hawks and such. Never has tried coming after me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, good for you! For the last few years I kept them all, and my silkie hatch had 7, so I currently have 10. I do have fun in the male silkie pen every day. I think they like me.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love my roosters as much as I love my hens.Jr. lays in my lap to have his belly rubbed and he makes sure the girls eat first.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww. I throw them scratch around 3-5pm. While the girls are scratching, rooster goes and eats his food. This rooster I hatched was a jersey and I kept him because he had a disfigured eye. When he matured for some strange reason my husband would hold his arm out and he would fly up and sit on his arm. Quite a sight since he's a Jersey Giant!


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

What about a golden cuckoo Marans rooster?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well if makes you feel any better since he is a mix of some sort you really don't know what egg colors he carries.. If he has Legbar or Americauna in him he probably can still blue or green egg laying pullets. Try it an see!


----------



## Rssgnl27 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah I suppose I'll just have to see what his babies lay. Most of them are from either a white leghorn or gold sex link hens. I would assume he carries a brown egg laying gene because I looked closer at his earlobes and they are red. That is true for roosters as well as hens correct? On a good note I got 13/14 hens from the last hatch I had!


----------

